# New Expobar Dual Boiler - what grinder/accessories?



## Georgedoe (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay..... After much consideration and some reseach into the Fracino Piccino I decided to smash the budget and have just ordered the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler which will be winging it's way to me over the weekend. 

Now I have the machine en-route the next thing I need to begin thinking about is everything else that I will need!!!! - I have nothing already so I need everything from milk jugs all the way through to a suitable grinder so if you:

1) Have any suggestions on what I need

2) A recommendation on what manufacturer/supplier I should be considering

3) A recommendation on who to buy from that would be great.

As always any advice is very much appreciated and thanks in advance for your help.

Garry


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Garry

The grinder then tamper are the 2 most important next purchases

The machine will punish a poor grind so choose wisely

For jugs check out CoffeeHit and Espresso Products

You'll also need descaler and cleaning products (eg Full Circle or Caffiza) as well as a blind basket or backflushing disc plus a Pallo cleaning brush (all available from the suppliers linked above)

What's your budget for these items?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice purchase Garry. I'm very jealous. As Glenn said we need to know your budget for the other items but if I were you I wouldn't spend any less than £300 on a grinder if you want to get the most out of your Expobar.

I would say you need these items in this order...

Grinder (stepless) you could go for a second hand Mazzer on ebay if this is too much to layout at the moment

A decent Tamper (Check out the competition one) something along those lines will do you for now. Make sure you get the right size. I assume it's a 58mm basket so a 58mm tamper.

Fresh Beans (Hasbean)

Milk Frothing jug (CoffeeHit)

Then soon after you've started using it some cleaning items as Glenn has described above. I would also recommend a water filter attachment for the water inlet pipe.

Also some nice cups









All the other stuff such as naked portafilters and tamping mats etc. can wait till you've managed to remortgage your house.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Garry, congratulations on making a decision and a purchase. Don't forget to post pics in due course.

Re: the grinder, let us know your budget and we can take it from there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

MonkeyHarris said:


> All the other stuff such as naked portafilters and tamping mats etc. can wait till you've managed to remortgage your house.


True words of wisdom


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice machine you have purchased and one that was on my shortlist.


----------



## Georgedoe (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses and suggestions so far. I'll take a look at coffee hit and espresso websites this afternoon. In terms of budget I was thinking of around £500, although if it makes sense to invest more now to get equipment that compliments the capabilities of the machine (within reason of course!!) and not have to replace a short way down the line then that is flexible. I am also not against buying the grinder second hand if that makes sense either.

Thanks

Garry


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Mazzer Mini £388.09 CoffeeHit

Reg Barber Tamper £52.01 "

Espro Toroid Milk Pitcher £23.03 "

Grindenstein Knock Box £16.70 "

Hasbean Starter Pack £20 Hasbean

Total £500.64

That will be a very nice setup.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

If your budget is up to £500 for the grinder I suggest looking at the Compak K3 touch £347 at Coffee Hit, £295 at My Espresso or the Mazzer Mini E type A which is a bit pricey but can be tracked down for less than £500. If I had bought new I reckon the Compak would have been my choice

Alternatively Ebay can be a good hunting ground for used grinders, there is a Mazzer Super Jolly up at the minute for £170 with no bids but it is missing the bean hopper, looks like the seller is using a jam funnel instead but you can get a new genuine one for £50. I have a ridiculously huge Mazzer bought on Ebay for £250 which works beautifully, it has a few paint chips which a paint job will solve at some point


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

£500 budget for the grinder is very healthy indeed. With that budget in mind, I would recommend the Mazzer Mini E. As well as checking out Coffee Hit, look on Bella Barista's website.


----------



## Georgedoe (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Don, MH. I found a link to a shoot out between the two grinders so I am going to have a read through it this evening. The budget can stand the Mazzer so if it's compelling enough then that will be my choice.

http://www.coffeetamper.com.au/kb/reviews/mini-k3/

I quite like the price of the Pro-tamp but i am swaying towards the reg barber. One question I did think of was if flat or curved are better, or does it not really matter?

Once I have finished going through everything I'll make sure to post my choices for comment prior to placing my order but thanks again guys.

Best

Garry


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

If money for the Mazzer is available it is hard to resist.

Tamperwise, the Reg Barbers tend to be the aspirational choice, though I went for the Espresso Gear Barista and really like its fit in my hand. It has the eurocurve profiled base. The Reg`s have the most base options to ponder over when choosing.

Have a look at this page. http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/CAT_ListCategories.aspx?cid=28&category=Coffee-Tampers-and-Mats


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: Flat vs Curved - it's a matter of personal preference

For me it's Flat every time. But that's just my preference as I'm yet to find a curve that I am happy with (that suits my tamp style)


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I should point out that I have a K3 and I love it. I can't see myself ever changing it.


----------



## Georgedoe (Jan 15, 2011)

So after taking my time to consider everyones suggestions, and read up some more, I have decided to order the Mazzer Mini E type A  Regretably BB doesn't have stock until sometime next week thus I am looking to place an order with Another Coffee shortly, so I can get it in time for the weekend... Thanks again for your help guys.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like a smart purchase - a grinder for life!

I hope your kitchen can cope with its dimensions, although I don't think it is quite as big as Don's Mazzer.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Great choice. Very Jealous. Please tell me where you live and when you are going on holiday


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> although I don't think it is quite as big as Don's Mazzer.


I don`t think any sane person would want a grinder as big as the Royal, I love it. 27kg and nearly two and half feet tall.

Great grinder choice George, I`m sure you will love it too.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Would be very interested to hear your thoughts on the Mazzer Mini. As BanishInstant says, it will be a grinder for life.


----------

